# welches stolen-bmx?



## Cayenne (4. April 2007)

servus...

welches stolen bmx würdet ihr mir zum einstieg (dirt) für maximal 300 empfehlen?

mfg leo


----------



## Bernie123456789 (4. April 2007)

das was am nächsten an 300 euro dran is...abeer lieber noch bisschen sparen und das heist nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulle666 (5. April 2007)

heist is fürs erste ausverkauft...


----------



## Cayenne (5. April 2007)

ne hab nen shop ders für... mom-da->
http://www.mailordercycles.co.uk/pr...s178p5343&tbv=STOLEN_BMX_HEIST_BMX_BIKES_RACE

auch nen guter preis hm?

ps: is bukkake was ich denke, dass es ist?oO


----------



## Jens922 (6. April 2007)

woher weist du das das heist ausverkauft ist??, und wen dann warte lieber oder nimm das wrap


----------



## Cayenne (8. April 2007)

hmm joa ma schaun vllt kann man ja im forum erstma nen gebrauchtes ergattern


----------

